# modifying Accucraft lubricator...



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

I think this has probably been covered to death, but was unable to find it in the archive. Basically, I have a Ruby #5 that has the typical overactive stock lubricator. Short of making a new one, has there ever been discussed a down and dirty way to partially block off or restrict the intake hole?


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Ray, I think the easiest way is to bend a bit of fuse wire or thin copper wire to form a clip to partly fill the hole. You can try various thicknesses of wire to alter the hole size. 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Couple of visuals for you....btw no reduction in pipe size


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, 

Please: 

The second photo is clearly an S-12. Is it a "dead leg" lubricator, and does it employ a steam feed through a valve to pressurize it? 

The first photo is a different locomotive, I believe. By "no reduction" do you mean still a nominal 1/8" copper tube and with no restricting orifice? Or is it a smaller tube still with no restricting orifice? 

Thank you. 
Steve


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ive taken and soldered in a new pipe and drilled a proper hole for metering. A no 60 or 65 drill bit is all thats required. On my K I get about 1.5 hours before I need to refill.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

Both photos are of an S-12 fitted with a dead leg lubricator. There is no steam pressurizing valve, as it wasn't found necessary (the oiler started displacing on the first test run, no problem) given the relatively short length of the S-12 frame. If in doubt, I would recommend fitting a oil pressurizing valve for safe measure. 

The piping does have a step-down restriction from the first axle to the steam inlet tee. The piping from the lubricator to the union above the first axle is 3/32", which steps down to 1/16" from the union to the steam tee. Oil consumption is now good for around 1 hour (2-3 gas tanks full) 

This is using the stock Accucraft lubricator, unsoldering the old pass-through line and then silver-brazing a blanking plate on to cover the opening. The new oil line is then drilled (at or slightly above the old pass-through line height) and silver brazed in as well. 

You can gain more headspace for oil capacity by drilling the bottom of the oil cap out along with replacing the thick walled Accucraft lubricator with a K&S brass tube of the same outside diameter (you will have to reuse the oem Accucraft fittings or make anew to be able to drain/fill the lubricator), which should give a significant increase in oil capacity within the same overall dimensions, crucial for a cramped cab.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan, 

Thank you. 

Steve


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

Had a look, the hole is too far down in the lubricator and in a blind location, so don't think I can get a wire in it. May just have to opt for making a new one. Ryan, when you de-soldered the pass-thru line from the stock lubricator, did you find it was soft soldered or was it brazed in place? Soft solder will be no problem to loosen up. High temp will be a bit tougher.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

*Ray'*
*It is Silver-soldered (Brazed). I have done them with a standard Bernz-o-matic.*


----------

